# To all of my sewing friends!!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Same to you!!!! As my treat to myself, finished a quilt today. If it wasn't so windy outside, I would have worked outside now on to other projects. I made myself a list for this year.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Happy Valentine's Day to you as well. And blessed Ash Wednesday. 
I saw a cute quote on an internet Valentines/Ash Wednesday card -- "Ashes you are and what lovely ashes they are".


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone do holiday themed quilts? I am starting to get back in the sewing mood and thinking of doing a quilt for each holiday to put on the sofa. I keep seeing cute Valentines quilts.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> Does anyone do holiday themed quilts? I am starting to get back in the sewing mood and thinking of doing a quilt for each holiday to put on the sofa. I keep seeing cute Valentines quilts.





DKWunlimited said:


> Does anyone do holiday themed quilts? I am starting to get back in the sewing mood and thinking of doing a quilt for each holiday to put on the sofa. I keep seeing cute Valentines quilts.


I make table runners for holidays


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Debbie and Forcast !!!! 
I've been busy with summer and grandkids. . Two of my granddaughters from the coast stayed with me for 3 weeks and we got the sewing room finished!!!!!!! Another granddaughter is coming tomorrow to stay until Friday, then am babysitting my oldest son's 5 kids overnight next weekend and THEN get to meet Maxine in person when she comes to visit on the 8th!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!

Hopefully things will calm down in September when school starts again. Then I have to get my Christmas sewing started!!!!! I DO want to make a Fall table runner for MY table. I usually give everything I make away. I would also like seasonal quilts for my couches too. I just get to many irons in the fire!!!!.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I've missed seeing you around but sounds like it is for good reason! Enjoy those grandkids and visit with Maxine.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Dani!!!! Yes - this has been one busy summer!!! The time has just flown and I'm trying to enjoy every minute before its over with!!! I am getting the itch though to do some Fall sewing soon. Maxine will be here next Wed. so think I will start some Fall projects right after. I have a cute little scarecrow that I started sewing a couple years ago. I got the body done but never finished up the clothes etc. for some reason. I think I'll do him first. It would be fun to do a block swap with Halloween fabric I think too. I know that some people don't celebrate or like Halloween though but it is probably my FAVORITE holiday because it is so FUN!!!! I would like to do a swap with traditional Fall and Halloween fabrics. The blocks would make a really fun quilt throw for a couch I think. Is anyone with me???


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd very much enjoy a Fall/Halloween Block Swap!! This year is really whizzing past!!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

@COSunflower You make my heart happy for you. . . . I know what it is to spend time with those grandkids and how much joy it brings.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

maxine said:


> I'd very much enjoy a Fall/Halloween Block Swap!! This year is really whizzing past!!



I would love it.


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

If any sewfolk are around Luray, VA, I have about 30 bins of material I will sell cheap. Real cheap.


----------

